# Casey still learning -video



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

THat is awesome!! Casey is gorgeous, I love seeing this. Thanks for showing this, talk about picking the idea up quickly. I noticed you weren't speaking except to praise. Will you give this behavior a name in the next session?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Not really. The perch (pot) will be used for heeling-positioning, pivoting etc. The platform will be primarily used for sits in heel and front position (especially when delivering a dumbbell, glove etc), so the perch and platform are just tools. Using the platform I can focus on the retrieve for example without needing to fuss with front - so if the retrieve is good and they deliver on the platform (which will kind of force their proper sit especially as it gets smaller), their muscle memory will be helped but more importantly the retrieve itself can be praised without worrying about rewarding a bad front - hope that makes sense? 

For Brady I have named them so they can be useful in say Go Out training, but Casey, Faelan and Towhee all have these end behaviors so their other cues and my body positioning would/should override any cue for the perch or platform.

These are also good body awareness tools - using the back end to pivot etc. Important for all dogs but especially for the youngsters and the older dogs. For example, my Casey and Brady both spend equal amounts of time in the ladder and cavelettis.; Casey to keep him limber and Brady so he learns his back end can work separately from his front end.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Loved seeing Casey enjoying a new game and learning. Thanks


----------

